# Condensadores de baja ESR



## crebaindamme (Ago 24, 2006)

Hola a todos, espero q podais ayudarme.

Mi problema es que estoy proyectando un Convertidor Boost CC-CC controlado en modo corriente; debido a que es necesario que la frecuencia de trabajo sea de 100KHz me encuentro con el problema de que no soy capaz de hacer el control puesto q no encuentro condensadores para el filtro de salida del convertidor con una resistencia serie equivalente (ESR) lo suficientemente baja para permitirme trabajar a esa frecuencia.
¿Alguien sabe donde encontrar Datasheets de este tipo de condensadores? Me consta que existen y que son especificos para Convertidores CC-CC y fuentes de alimentación, pero por más que busco, no encuentro.

Gracias por adelantado a cualquiera que me ayude.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 24, 2006)

Hola crebaindamme,

Para electrolíticos Te recomiendo busques la serie UD de Nichicom.  

Son utilizados en convertidores CC-CC que utilizan un transistor para Low Drop Voltage.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 24, 2006)

Si no te tendras que conformar con los que utilizamos los reparadores que son los de 105ºC


----------



## crebaindamme (Ago 25, 2006)

Hola, gracias por vuestra ayuda, de todos modos, no he econtrado la serie UD de Nichicom. De todas maneras, creo que tengo una posible solución para mi problema: colocando un par de condensadores en serie que creen la misma capacidad q necesito, se reduce la ESR bastante, a ver si de esta manera puedo solucionar el problema.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 25, 2006)

en serie pasa igual que las resistencias, debe ser en paralelo para sumar capacidad

No creo que sea tan, tan importante la ESR, pide condensadores 105ºC y ya esta.
tambien puedes poner condensadores de 100nf de lenteja.

Las fuentes comerciales la temperatura debe rondar sobre los 30 o 40grados y funcionan bien.


----------



## Andres Vazquez (Ago 12, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Necesitaría saber que marcas y modelos de capacitores de baja ESR, para uso de filtro de salida en un convertidor boost de 100Vdc (esto es que tengan un valor nominal de 160V o 200V) se pueden conseguir (y dónde) en Argentina.
Muchas gracias


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 14, 2008)

andres, la diferencia en funcionamiento entre un hfc y uno "comun" es la disipacion obtenida sobre el electrolitico (calientan) debido a la corriente de ripple que manejan, aunque es mas evidente esto cuando se utiliza como desacople de entrada en convertidores tipo buck, ya que la corriente de ripple es importante, para desacoples de salida de un convertidor boost de baja corriente de salida no es demaciado critico, igualmente te recomiendo utilizar x mas que sean comunes y no de grado low esr los condensadores tipo blindados de EPCOS, en elemon (cap fed) los conseguis.
(los capacitores HFC de epcos por lo gral son de baja tension. y tambien tienen en elemon)


----------



## Andres Vazquez (Ago 14, 2008)

hazard, como bien vos decís, los blindados son los que he finalmente decidido utilizar. Si bien la fuente es de 100W (1A, en valor medio), tiene que poder manejar varios pulsos periódicos de corriente de 30A durante algunas décimas de microsegundos. Es por esto que decidí colocar varios capacitores de este tipo blindados de 1000uF x 250V, que es el de mayor capacidad que tiene Elemon, en paralelo para bajar la ESR y aumentar la capacidad de manejo de corriente alterna, además de filtrar el ripple de corriente de 100KHz de la propia fuente boost.


----------

